# my angels



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Excuse the algae on the glass, I'm taking this tank apart in 2 weeks I've been lazy on the glass cleaning lately.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice angels...oh, I wish I had more tanks...lol...


----------

